
A GitHub repo of jobs listings with bounties - taariqlewis
https://github.com/zcor/githubjobs
======
ghall
@TaariqLewis, thanks for posting! Let's catch up soon!

Team, I'm the author/owner of the repo and would be happy to answer questions.

We were inspired by the concept some fellow MIT alumni used to win the DARPA
red balloon challenge, using a Query Incentive Network to provide superior
scale and reach with a distributed payout structure. Results have been very
strong so far, here is some more detail on the theory:
[https://blog.rezscore.com/the-red-balloon-experiment-
fab19a0...](https://blog.rezscore.com/the-red-balloon-experiment-fab19a06648f)

We'd love to get your thoughts and questions on the concept, particularly as
it comes to how to best organize this new GitHub repo to best help you in your
job search.

~~~
stared
An interesting idea, but even with Markdown it is hardly readable.

Myself, I gathered a few lists, and what worked:

\- bigger Markdown files [https://github.com/stared/science-based-games-
list](https://github.com/stared/science-based-games-list)

\- YAML files(s), as in [https://github.com/stared/interactive-machine-
learning-list](https://github.com/stared/interactive-machine-learning-list)
(see websites.yaml)

The first one is slightly better for seeing many positions than clicking on
every single entry.

YAML was my second approach, and it worked even better - much easier to
enforce a schema, a possibility to visualize however one wants, etc.

~~~
ghall
Thank you for sharing, I like the YAML approach and we'll work on this next

------
drefno
For the love of all that is sacred please no-one decide it would be a great
startup idea to create a jobs site with bounties.

You might think it’s an opportunity because you don’t see anyone else doing
it. That’s because people have been doing trying and failing at this exact
concept for at least 15 years.

There’s a deep and wide startup graveyard dedicated specifically to job sites
with bounties/referrals.

There, I just saved you years of pointless effort. Expend your energy money
time relationships and life on something else.

Unless of course you think you’ll be doing it right/better/different/with a
twist/with better timing etc. in which case you must understand you should go
straight to the very very large section of that startup graveyard dedicated to
those who were smarter than all the others who tried, then pour your money
into the next open grave.

~~~
rajacombinator
Could you share the names of a couple of these startups? I believe you but I’d
like to investigate what they did since I’m interested in this space.

~~~
drefno
Here’s another such site from 3 days ago on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22028572](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22028572)

Search HN for jobs referrals bounties to find many more:

[https://hn.algolia.com](https://hn.algolia.com)

It’s an idea constantly being reinvented and failing.

------
yayajacky
I think remote contract only repo (in a separate repo) would be great! Thanks
for putting in the work, literally

~~~
ghall
Thank you! Would it be more helpful to break this into separate repos by every
geography? We have a "remote" folder at the moment:
[https://github.com/zcor/githubjobs/tree/master/remote](https://github.com/zcor/githubjobs/tree/master/remote)

~~~
gwbas1c
The problem is that job openings are often for multiple locations. (You can
work in our SF or NYC offices.)

In general: Try to avoid organizing your data in hierarchies, and instead
navigate by filters. (This is why SQL won over older hierarchal databases.)

~~~
ghall
We've also been talking about in organizing this into a SQL-like interface, I
think there could be a lot of value in job hunting in such a manner... "SELECT
* FROM jobs WHERE location = 'seattle' and keyword LIKE '%python%'"

~~~
yayajacky
If the keyword column is a json blob, you might be able to do it with
JSON_CONTAINS:

[https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/8.0/en/json-search-
function...](https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/8.0/en/json-search-
functions.html#function_json-contains)

(Unless you are using mongo on the backend, in which case I am not familiar
with that)

------
taariqlewis
My particular interest in this project was that if the many interviews I
explore for a job end in rejects, then at least maybe I might get paid a
referral bonus as a sourcer for the job. After spending 6 hours onsite and
getting denied, seems only fair to get paid if I can help source?

~~~
tmpz22
The company I'm working for has this exact platform as a dream project we've
always wanted to do, and we 100% would've wasted a lot of money coming to an
inferior end product to what you've created. Keep your head up!

------
random_kris
If a hire is made, the employer will apportion the bounty to everybody who
helped sourced the final candidate, so it pays to spread these links where
appropriate.

I don't understand this part. So let's say I recommend someone to apply for a
job. I get the bounty? Who else would it be shared with?

If someone else shares my link to someone and that someone gets recruited, how
does the system know that someone else invited him?

Cool idea anyway

~~~
ghall
We track what we are able to practically track. So if you send your link out
and I join the site through your link... then I refer a candidate, you would
be eligible to receive half of my earnings for the initial referral.

As a practical matter, people are finding it confusing so we are moving to
more straightforward criteria

------
jonbarker
Can we please call this project "git jobs"?

~~~
ghall
Love it! People are always telling me to "git a life" anyway

~~~
dredds
MS have always been zealous about TM names. Since the purchase i suspect many
like myself are sitting in the stadium waiting for whack-a-mole to start,
popcorn at the ready.

------
ghostoftiber
Who "owns" the repo? Why have this structure compared to linkedin jobs or
whatever?

~~~
ghall
I am the owner of the repository, and it is released under the MIT license so
anybody is welcome to clone it if they wish to make their own adjustments.

The logic behind the github interface is articulated in this blog post:
[https://blog.rezscore.com/job-bounty-share-github-
repo-78cba...](https://blog.rezscore.com/job-bounty-share-github-
repo-78cba4e719f7)

There are many great UX for finding jobs. For my case, I get things done a lot
faster on the command line so I would personally prefer such an interface for
browsing jobs, and judging by the reaction to this post it seems others might
agree.

------
noitsnot
Why are the bounties so low when a recruitement company would easily take
15-20%+?

~~~
ghall
The early companies who have been trying this out this have the advantage that
can could post at a discount and still get added exposure.

A big shout out to the companies who recognized this discount and will be
rewarded with great value: Eight Sleep, Polis, Standard Tokenization Protocol,
Zimperium, Adnomi, Checkbook, EnergyHub, Apptentive, PagerDuty, BetterHalf,
Power Integrations, and EverQuote plus others I may have missed.

------
WrtCdEvrydy
Is there support for delayed payouts? (we do six months after hiring)

~~~
ghall
Let's talk! We allow employers to set the terms of the payout provided they
are willing to place a refundable deposit. Email ghjobs@onymail.com and we'll
get you to the right people.

------
sixtypoundhound
I love it - any restrictions on setting up an ad program on my blog and
feeding candidates into the process?

(I've got a relevant audience, so not spam)

~~~
ghall
None at all, in fact we can help you get it set up. Shoot us an email at
ghjobs@onymail.com

~~~
sixtypoundhound
I'll be in touch (sorry, wandered off to deal with life)

------
gargs
Thanks for the effort! It looks amazing.

I do hope that more remote opportunities are posted. I am an iOS developer who
has worked remotely for the last 5 years, but increasingly noticing the trend
towards fewer remote opportunities. In the age of constant high-bandwidth
video communication you'd imagine that the reverse would hold true.

~~~
ghall
One person has already reached out about posting a lot more remote jobs, so
make sure to subscribe/follow the repository so you will get updated as new
jobs are posted.

------
dpix
How does the bounty work?

~~~
ghall
We have full details at
[https://jobs.rezscore.com/redballoon](https://jobs.rezscore.com/redballoon)
\-- we tweak the structure each month based on results from the prior month,
but it's based on a formula of clicks, applications, interviews, and hires.
The leaderboard updates in real time as does your personal dashboard with a
display of your stats.

Of course the payout structure is at our discretion, we can only imagine how
people will try to game this. While we encourage some creative thinking, we
want to avoid outright spam.

------
hanniabu
This sounds like decentralized recruiting.

~~~
ghall
Decentralized sourcing I'd say... recruiters have a great many functions
beyond sourcing that could not be easily replicated (ie phone screens, selling
companies on applicants and vice versa)

------
hmhecht
Awesome, nice work. And kudos on the rapid responses to feedback in this
thread!

~~~
ghall
Thank you!

------
jonbarker
@ghall Is there a planned feature where one might generate a list of the most
frequent keywords and market needs to guide one's self study efforts?

~~~
jedberg
Seems like it would be a good exercise to clone the repo and build the script
yourself. Then you could even submit a pull request to put the script in the
repo.

~~~
ghall
@jedberg nailed this while I was waiting for my HN rate limit to cool off.
@jonbarker, yes, this is intentionally a bare-bones alpha, we are hoping to
move into this sort of direction based on feedback from the community.

------
tuxone
Is there any other reasonable purpose for this repo than generating traffic to
the affiliated website?

~~~
ghall
I can provide at least two reasons this repo will benefit people even if they
do not wish to use our website.

For one, job seekers will benefit by knowing which companies are hiring, so
applicants can try their luck at disintermediating us and taking their chances
directly on the company websites. We'd argue that applicants will have more
success through the direct relationship we've cultivated, but the option
exists in the current incarnation.

Second, this repository will hopefully evolve into a very useful resource as
job hunting evolves. If this happens, our codebase could become a great
template and readily forked to create additional job resources, even competing
ones, since we are releasing this under the MIT license.

That said, of course I'd love it if even more people use
[https://rezscore.com/](https://rezscore.com/) \-- our team are building
incredible tools to improve the job search process.

------
liquidjoe
I hope I find a job on there.

~~~
ghall
What's your skill stack and target geography?

